# Why does Shockwave Flash crash all the time on Chrome?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It crashes several times a week, almost everyday. Is anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yea, I think that's a common problem on google chrome. I use google chrome for everything, but when it comes to a site that uses shockwave flash, I'll just switch to internet explorer and it works fine.


----------



## Equimanthorn (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah Chrome has really been pissing me off lately with issues like that. I'm not sure if it's related but I know with the mobile version of Chrome for Android phones, they are going through some changes where Flash isn't going to be supported anymore on newer versions of Android and they are eventually changing over to HTML5. So I don't know if that affects desktop browsers but it seems like Google is making some changes to how they work with flash and other add-ons and it's been acting up a lot lately.

Just recently I installed Firefox for the first time in years because Chrome was always locking up or giving me error messages when trying to display media.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Firefox is much more reliable in my experience.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I was using firefox before but it crashed all the time. It was driving me bonkers. When shockwave flash crashes at least I don't have to close and reopen up all my zillions of tabs. I just have to reload youtube videos. Chrome lately almost crashes but not quite. It just freezes and then asks (or my computer asks) if I want to close it. I say no and just wait a few more seconds, or a minute.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

shockwave been crashing on every browswer lately, Shockwave been ****ing up bad lately.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Yeah this is a quick fix - type in "about : plugins" (no spaces) then disable the shockwave which is under AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application (not the pepperflash settings). So far its not crashed but its only been a day though, if it does again you could try disabling the pepper flash area too I'm not fully sure on it.

Don't disable the os flash which is in the macromedia folder though because the other two are built in on chrome (I guess you could try the reverse and disable this instead of the other two though) meaning if all 3 are disabled it won't work.


Edit: Doesn't seem to work :cry


----------



## Justsomebloke (Aug 21, 2012)

flash is probably the flakiest software in common use, its the cause of two thirds of my PC issues


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Still crashing all the time.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I find this interesting. I actually had an issue with Flash crashing frequently in Firefox for me. I switched over to Chrome finally when Firefox wouldn't stop slowing my computer down one day (it was really weird), and haven't gone back. I've only had Flash crash a couple of times on Youtube in Chrome. That's it. I use a laptop and no mobile devices though.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Shockwave Flash is just S#it. Every time it updates they may have ruined it or made it work again.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Yep, all the time.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

One of the reasons I even started using Chrome was because Flash kept crashing in Firefox.

If it weren't for the Omnibar and sync I would have completely switched back by now.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Still crashing all the time.


It's so annoying. :mum


----------



## StGlen333 (Sep 27, 2012)

I've have the best experience with Chrome. I never go back to Firefox or IE unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Okay. I did a search on reddit and apparently I had 2 versions of shockwave flash running. I disabled one of them and now it seems to be running okay. My computer seems faster too.

http://www.reddit.com/tb/1018m4


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

OMG. Why does this thread have 6,663 views?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

dunno happens to me too


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

still crashing like hell and keeps freezing. pisses me off. i am using firefox. but i suspects its the same on all browsers.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I have to go into chrome://plugins a lot to disable one version of Flash or the other. The problem is that when one gets disabled, adblock starts playing up, and the other version causes everything to lag when it gets disabled.


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah , when it crashed, it takes slow to load websites with animation like sas


----------

